# sick babies



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay so I had my first litter with flitter they are all 4 weeks just! so far, i've lost 3 boys  2 at 2 weeks and 1 just after 3.
The first 2 just became suddenly so scrawny and small and just stopped 
eating from mum I did try to feed them up but there really didn't seem any point in trying, and eventually they just went, I read up on another thread that this can just happen . 
After 3 weeks another started to look really unwell and just went the next morning, it was that fast.
I'm really worried now as I think, I've done something wrong, Or is this a result of keeping to many in the 
beginning.  
Also, now one of the babies has started to sneeze!!! and I'm freaking out and panicking!  
They all seem healthy and happy and are all eating, just 1 is sneezing or sniffling.
Is this something I've done wrong? Is there anything I could do/should do?
Advice please ??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Do the babies have tales well covered in flesh?If you can see vertebrae its not a good sign.Another negative sign is thin,pointy shrew like faces.Based on observations and many disappointments in my own breeding plans I don't keep youngsters showing these traits,they never come good.Obviously large litters are smaller and will not initially grow on as well as small litters but once they start eating should catch up.Large healthy litters still have well fleshed tails and nice bright slightly blunt baby mouse faces.These don't sound normal and you are right to have alarm bells ringing.The reality is if they are ill it would be wiser to cull them rather than struggling to rear a litter that will most likely be weak and unhealthy


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

all the ones that unforteatly passed were very small and runty but the rest are very strong compared and chubby like so is this good? is there still hope for the one that sniffling?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There is hope if it is chubby,if it's scrawny no hope.Check the tail,its a very clear indication of poorly baby mice.If the tail is weak the mouse is and in the interests of the others should be culled.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I just checked her tail and I can't see through it, looks very fleshy so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Should I take her out for the moment?

Thank you so much I'll keep the tail thing in mind for next time


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not much point in taking her out,if infection is involved everyone will have already been exposed and she will be better with the warmth and company of the others.The stronger ones may be resistant and just those inividuals that were weaker from the start may be affected.Time will tell.Another sign to watch out for is babies that from around 10 days old have a scab under the tail.Don't know what it is but these also grow into weedy individuals.Everyone experiences these set backs.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay, thank you so much
none of them have this scab at the mo, but I'm hoping and praying they'll be okay.


----------

